# BD sleeps standing up & how often poo?



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it normal for baby Bearded Dragons to sleep standing up on hind legs in the corner of the vivarium? Or is mine a bit strange?oo: He props himself up behind a plastic cactus in the corner and sleeps there all night on his hind legs.

Had Idris a week now. He seems happy and is eating fine, especially now I have got him some slightly larger crickets yesterday, the first ones were a bit small and he only bothered with the larger ones.
He's only had a poo 3 times in the past week and not for 3 days now. How often do the usually go?

Cheers.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Beardies are clincally retarded. They'll sleep standing up, sitting down, lying on a log or riding a unicycle if they actually knew how to ride one.

They usually poo when they need to, like us it might be three times a day or not for a few days... If you're worried about it being a few days, a warm bath normally gets them empty.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Beardies are clincally retarded. They'll sleep standing up, sitting down, lying on a log or riding a unicycle if they actually knew how to ride one.


Lol, he's quite right about that. Sometimes they fall asleep in their water bowls!

As said they don't go to the toilet regular as clockwork they are all different. If it's more than a week maybe a little bath will help things along but I wouldn't worry over a few days.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This is my old beardie asleep...


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

lol i liked that^ XD

and yeah, they do sleep in funny positions, mine is in a different one most nights but two nights ago he was "standing" up against his wall, best one was him sleeping half on a log, and half on something else, was supported from his tail and what looked like his face XD bless him.


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. So, they're all mental then. That's Ok, he'll fit in well in this house then. One of my cats is not quite right too.:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The one on the left is a bird, the one on the right is a bearded dragon


----------

